# Suche einen Einladungs-Code



## Exolio (2. September 2014)

Wie der Titel sagt kann ich noch einen Einladungs-Code eingeben bevor ich ich meinen Account erweitere. Derjenige der mir zuerst seinen per PN schickt bekommt den Zuschlag.
Dadurch bekommt ihr und ich bestimmte Bonusgegenstände.

Also ran an die Tasten, möchte heute noch verlängern.^^

Edit:
Sehe gerade dass das ganze per Email passieren muss. Also PN von jemanden der mir einen Code per Mail schicken möchte. 

Edit 2:
Angebot gillt immer noch. Los, wir bekommen beide eine Feder die bis Lvl 25 20% mehr Exp gibt. Ausserdem bekommt ihr irgendwann ein Reittier wenn ich das nächste mal verlängere.


----------



## Barunin (25. Februar 2015)

Ich suche ebenfalls einen Einladungs-Code. Bei PN teile ich dem ersten meine Email-Adresse mit.


----------



## Vonweither (15. April 2015)

Hallo!

 

Ich interessiere mich sehr für einen Einladungs (Freundschafts)-Code. Würde mich sehr freuen, eine PM zu erhalten!!!


----------



## Shoutan (25. Juni 2015)

Hai zusammen

Wer noch einen Code sucht.

 

 

HV6VRCVR 

und noch einer

*3J6DUPAC*

 

*Falls noch wer sucht.*


----------

